# A game changing wood filler that needs to be in your tool bag



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

http://www.3pquickcurewoodfiller.com/Default_v3.aspx

This stuff is amazing! Ever had a large hole or rot area that you had to fill and wait hours or even days to dry? This product is activated with a heat gun and able to sand immediately. No shrinkage, easy to sand smooth, and can be stained/painted immediately. We first used 3p quick cure wood filler on some knotty oak cabinet doors for a cabinet painting project. We were able to fill 3-4" holes and prime/paint the same day! Used a orbital sander and it quickly sanded the hole patches perfectly smooth. 

The wood filler actually expands when hit with a heat gun, completely filling the hole and expanding so that it can be sanded smooth. Since the cabinet job we've used it countless times because of the lack of cure time. Excellent for exterior wood rot like windows, door jambs, etc. The owner John Pojman is an excellent guy too. Maybe there are other products like this out, but it's been such an amazing tool for us that I had to share our secret. Seriously... order some now and thank me later  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks cool, but how does it take stain? 

My measure of how good a filler is, is how does it take stain. Finding a filler that fills a hole to be painted is easy, pretty much anything can be used. 

But find me a good filler that takes stain perfectly and I'd buy it. So far...I haven't found any. Even FamoWood doesn't stain all that well, better than others, but not as good as painters would like. 

And other fillers like the Minwax wood filler dries hard and fast, sands great, but any part of the wood it touches...will not stain properly at all. So that's why we almost never apply fillers with a putty knife, unless it's going to be painted or we plan on really messing with blending stain colors.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

woodcoyote said:


> Looks cool, but how does it take stain?
> 
> My measure of how good a filler is, is how does it take stain. Finding a filler that fills a hole to be painted is easy, pretty much anything can be used.
> 
> ...




To be honest woodcoyote, I havent personally stained anything with it. My lead guy took a jar home to patch/stain some exterior door casing on his moms log cabin. He said it stained pretty well, I'll ask him if he has any pictures of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

The fact that it expands rather than shrinks, and dries as fast as it does, is enough for me to want to give it a try. If it also takes stain well then it would be considered a miracle product IMO. Thanks for the heads up Mizzou.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

I just ordered some to fill some rot on my garage fascia, before I paint.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I love the idea that it expands and dries as you hold a heat gun over it. I've been using Crawford's rock hard water putty for holes in exterior trim because it doesn't shrink, but the product you mention will have a faster dry time so I can paint sooner. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

It's really great stuff. Like you guys mentioned, it's the expansion and quick cure time that makes it a must have. I'm rooting for the guy, he's a good dude with a good product. For what it does I think it's very reasonably priced too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have been using epoxy fillers for exterior repairs, I will need to try this. I wonder if it bonds as well to the wood long term.

Now, I just want something battery powered to heat it up and cure.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

DeanV said:


> I have been using epoxy fillers for exterior repairs, I will need to try this. I wonder if it bonds as well to the wood long term.
> 
> Now, I just want something battery powered to heat it up and cure.


Milwaukee has an 18v cordless heat gun


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

ParamountPaint said:


> Milwaukee has an 18v cordless heat gun


And guess what system of tools I am invested in?

Milwaukee!!!!


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Wow. looks awesome. I wonder if a bic lighter will work. lol


----------



## Haris (Aug 23, 2017)

woodcoyote said:


> Looks cool, but how does it take stain?
> 
> My measure of how good a filler is, is how does it take stain. Finding a filler that fills a hole to be painted is easy, pretty much anything can be used.
> 
> ...


I've tried pretty much every wood filler on the market and almost none of them take stain well. I find Elmer's wood filler works the best for stain grade stuff, we apply it with a putty knife and sand it down with a palm sander to remove execs filler around nail holes so it's flash with the holes. Mind you we are using it to fill nail holes on stain grade railings, F/P mantels etc and it works quiet well for that.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I tried the wood filler to repair some rotted areas on my house we just moved into. The wood filler is too runny for that kind of repair. The clay verision (sample came with my order of the wood filler), is the right consistency for that, but I am not sure if it is designed with that in mind. The wood filler version would be fine for putty knife applications but is not good for any hand applied or shaping applications.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

DeanV said:


> I tried the wood filler to repair some rotted areas on my house we just moved into. The wood filler is too runny for that kind of repair. The clay verision (sample came with my order of the wood filler), is the right consistency for that, but I am not sure if it is designed with that in mind. The wood filler version would be fine for putty knife applications but is not good for any hand applied or shaping applications.



Oh man DeanV I hope I didn't lead you astray on this one  sorry to hear that it didn't work for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I did talk to the company. He is going to send me some thicker stuff. Either the clay version or a thicker wood filler. I was looking for an epoxy putty substitute for rot repair and maybe I didn’t have the right expectations for the product. I like the idea. Just need to see if it is going to work in place of Abatron style epoxies.


----------

